# PA Barn Builder



## Vol

Very nice...

Regards, Mike

http://www.kingbarns.com/Bank_Barns_JUBJ.html


----------



## deadmoose

Very nice.


----------



## PaMike

They are 20 minutes from me. Nice stuff, but it costs more than my first house and my secound put together. Many of those barns on the site are 200K+...


----------



## deadmoose

They all look very nice. And pricy.


----------



## Bonfire

I wonder if that is any relation to Sam King construction?


----------



## Thorim

They are beautiful


----------



## JD3430

They built my neighbor's barn.
Its a freakin palace. Walk in fireplace, bar, full bathroom, stairs up to a balcony, brick tile floors. Posts & beams were brought in from the Pacific Northwest.
It ain't an animal barn. Its a people/party barn.
500K from what I was told.

I'll post up a picture when I can.


----------



## PaMike

I priced a 48 x 64 bank barn. Thats 2 drive bays and two hay mows. Timber frame company supplied all the wood beams flooring, the metal roof(screwed on not standing seam), and wood siding. Siding was green hemlock butted board to board, no tongue and groove. Cost was 105K, and I had to supply all the excavation, foundation, elecrical etc etc. He figured I would have 150K in it with the foundation and misc other items....


----------



## Vol

PaMike said:


> I priced a 48 x 64 bank barn. Thats 2 drive bays and two hay mows. Timber frame company supplied all the wood beams flooring, the metal roof(screwed on not standing seam), and wood siding. Siding was green hemlock butted board to board, no tongue and groove. Cost was 105K, and I had to supply all the excavation, foundation, elecrical etc etc. He figured I would have 150K in it with the foundation and misc other items....


You folks still have Hemlock big enough to get lap boards out of? I would like to see pictures of how builders in your part of the country use hemlock as lap boards. I still have some wide hemlock lumber stored in one of my barns and I intend to use it for a special project sometime. I am always interested in seeing different methods of construction....I am looking for pics in particular where just one edge of the board is cut and the other edge is left uncut giving the natural pleasing flow of the log.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech

Vol said:


> You folks still have Hemlock big enough to get lap boards out of? I would like to see pictures of how builders in your part of the country use hemlock as lap boards. I still have some wide hemlock lumber stored in one of my barns and I intend to use it for a special project sometime. I am always interested in seeing different methods of construction....I am looking for pics in particular where just one edge of the board is cut and the other edge is left uncut giving the natural pleasing flow of the log.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Aside from used spf trusses, our shop and hay shed are made entirely of hemlock. It's still fairly abundant here, to the point that it's quite cheap. There have been signs of wooly adelgid, but I think we're too far north for them to really destroy everything.


----------



## PaMike

The hemlock siding I am talking about is just rough sawn. They put it up green and but it tight. Boards run vertically. When it dries it pulls a gap allowing air to get through but not big enough gap for birds. Its about the cheapest wood siding that will last. Metal is cheaper but I don't like the look.

You could get the siding you have shown from a mill around here. Just call the local amish mill and tell them what you want and they will give you a price. Its that easy....


----------



## Vol

PaMike said:


> You could get the siding you have shown from a mill around here. Just call the local amish mill and tell them what you want and they will give you a price. Its that easy....


Thanks Mike, but I already have the lumber as previously posted, but I would like to have construction pics using this siding....showing vertically trimmed inside and outside corners.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Vol said:


> You folks still have Hemlock big enough to get lap boards out of? I would like to see pictures of how builders in your part of the country use hemlock as lap boards. I still have some wide hemlock lumber stored in one of my barns and I intend to use it for a special project sometime. I am always interested in seeing different methods of construction....I am looking for pics in particular where just one edge of the board is cut and the other edge is left uncut giving the natural pleasing flow of the log.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We use hemlock, eastern pine and when someone wants it done the right way, we use cypress.
I have a local dad/son lumber yard that brings in really nice cypress. Makes a beautiful board/bat siding and lasts way longer.
Barn I'm currently using has logs ripped in half for beams. Said to be over 200 years old and the barks stil on them.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Nice link. Love my bank barn, they're dotted around the landscape here.

I'd love to see the look of those owner's faces if you'd ask them if you could store hay in it! HAHA


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> Thanks Mike, but I already have the lumber as previously posted, but I would like to have construction pics using this siding....showing vertically trimmed inside and outside corners.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Place I worked at right out of high school doing maintenance and fabrication would stain cedar siding that looked like that. Pretty stuff in the right colors, then they came out with a "cedar" stain, had just enough pigments to really bring the cedar out but was still natural looking. Some of the high end houses they supplied for would have stained cedar shakes, all those had to be done by hand.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Just rebuilt an old feed storage barn that was my great grandfathers this past summer. A rather small building, we lifted it with 2 tractors and put it on a trailer and moved it slowly to its current site next to my barn. It was repaired with cedar siding left natural to weather. We put a new block foundation under it and set it down. It had been setting on rocks about 20" in the air. Also took off the old lead impregnated tin roof and put on a metal roof to match my existing barns. Now I need to redo an old corn crib that will be a heck of a lot more work. It's getting close to disrepair!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Have some hemlock boards on our barn that are 19-21 inches wide. Had some hand hewn beam in our heifer barn before we tore it down and rebuild it that were 42 ft long one piece. Not sure of dimensions its only been 12 years ago when I was 12 im thinking something like 10X10's maybe 12's or combination. Wormy chestnut, cucumber and hemlock were what it was mostly built out of and probably a mix of other hardwoods as well

Lots of hemlock around here


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Bgriffen, What is cucumber? Never heard of that wood before. Mike


----------



## Vol

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Bgriffen, What is cucumber? Never heard of that wood before. Mike


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnolia_acuminata

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Thanks Mike. They are a lot different than our magnolia trees. Always learning something. Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856

Got a couple growing in our woods and along a fencline. Not a real common tree


----------



## Grateful11

Wow those are some barns. Sad thing is that there are so many really nice big barns around here, well were nice 30-40 years ago, that are slowing going down for good.


----------



## JD3430

Here's the King built barn next to me. It is basically a party barn. Belongs to my generous, wealthy neighbor. He is the embodiment of how wealthy people provide jobs to people and spend a lot of their money on products sold by locals.


----------



## JD3430

You should see it at night. It's beautiful.


----------



## Bgriffin856

One of the couple cucumber trees we have it's in a fence row


----------

